# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  >  Select and Copy Code buttons ...

## shg

Are broken in IE8. The Select button doesn't work, and the Copy button is missing.

In additionally, all the menu buttons in the reply dialog are smudgy -- they look like they are rendered at CGA resolution.

----------


## shg

_            Bump _

----------


## Cutter

I'll use the new reporting feature to let them know about it.

Done: Ref# 544659

----------


## shg

Additional info: When I press the Select button, I consistently get "Error on page" in the IE8 statusbar. I should have mentioned that before, but I see that so frequently on this site that I've stopped noticing.

----------


## Cutter

I've added the additional info to the report (the status is "Open").

----------


## shg

Thanks, Cutter.

----------


## Cutter

Hi shg

I received the following reply at 5:35am:

"now copy and select buttion is working fine in IE8...plz chk again"

----------


## shg

The behavior I see is unchanged: Error on page.

----------


## Cutter

The status of the original report was "Closed" but I have resubmitted the "Error on Page" complaint so that the status is once again "Open".

----------


## JosephP

the select button doesn't work for me in chrome either and the copy button isn't there (not surprised as it's set to display:none)

----------


## arlu1201

JosephP,

Where did you see that its set to display:none?

----------


## JosephP

in the source code for the page. I guessed maybe the copy function had been added to the select button-why else would you select it? ;-)

----------


## shg

Bump              .

----------


## Cutter

Just checked on it shg.  Nothing new to tell you, status is "Open"

----------


## shg

Thanks, Cutter.

----------


## arlu1201

Tech team is working on this.  You should have an update soon, Shg.

----------


## shg

Bump                .

----------


## Cutter

Just checked on it, shg.  No change - Status: Open

----------


## shg

Thanks, Cutter.

----------


## shg

```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


Can this really be that difficult to fix?

----------


## arlu1201

I am sorry shg. I will get an update for you.  I was sick during the weekend and couldnt follow up, though i had it on my to-do list.

----------


## jaslake

This appears to be working...thanks to the "team"...it's a great help.

I'd still like access to canned responses...should you be so inclined.

----------


## snb

The select & copy buttons still cut off every thread.

----------


## shg

> This appears to be working...thanks to the "team"...it's a great help.
> 
> I'd still like access to canned responses...should you be so inclined.



Not on my computer on IE8  -- the behavior is unchanged.

----------


## jaslake

It appears to still be working on my platform this morning...also IE8.

----------


## shg

I still get "Error on page"

----------


## Simon Lloyd

> I still get "Error on page"



Do you have JS turned off or restrictedin your browser? mybe when at a thread try pressing Ctrl+F5 to make sure your not using cached elements.

----------


## shg

Thanks for piping in, Simon.

I flush the cache most every day with CCleaner, but tried both F5 and Ctrl+F5 -- no change.

I have ticked both Disable Script Debugging (IE) and Disable Script Debugging (Other). 

Perhaps it is relevant that on most page loads, IE flashes "Done, but with errors on page" (here and nowhere else).

----------


## jaslake

I get this ALL the time



> on most page loads, IE flashes "Done, but with errors on page"



Don't pretend to know the implications.

----------


## shg

Nor I, John, but somehow it seems ... not good.

----------


## jaslake

@ shg

I went back over 3 years ago for a Thread to which I posted code...indeed the Select and Copy Code buttons worked on MY platform...and they appear to work on Current Threads.

Can't imagine why it's not working for you.

----------


## jaslake

@shg

I should point out...on my platform the current screen presents TWO buttons to me...a Select Code Button and a Copy Code Button.  Press the Select Code Button and it highlights the code; press Copy Code Button and it copies the code.

----------


## Simon Lloyd

Hmmm tried to view page 3 of this thread but kept getting sent back to page 2???? anyway, if you guys have a striangle bottom left can you click/double click it and view the error, post it here, i'm not pretending i can help much further but it will help everyone to see what error it gives.

----------


## shg

> on my platform the current screen presents TWO buttons to me...a Select Code Button and a Copy Code Button ...



Yup, that's what I used to see.





> if you guys have a striangle bottom left can you click/double click it and view the error,



Say what? The Report Post button is the only triangle I see.

Ah -- that triangle.

----------


## Simon Lloyd

I mean a yellow one bottom left of the browser window (usually shows in IE if there are errors on a page).

----------


## shg

Here it is after pressing the Select Code button.

----------


## Simon Lloyd

The only issues i can see if i turn on developer tools in IE (F12) is a problem when reloading a page the autotitle fails but with loading every thread there is an error where they have attempted to show the microdata of the Author of each post and the error is

_gaq is undefined (or something like that.

----------


## Simon Lloyd

Is that when you click the select code button or the one next to it which is copy to clipboard?

----------


## Simon Lloyd

The code that they've used for the flash select all and copy is found here http://www.htmlgoodies.com/beyond/ja...Its-Copied.htm you can turn off debugging in IE *TOOLS>INTERNET OPTIONS>ADVANCED Tab* in the Browsing section check the two boxes near the top of that section that start !Disable Debugging!

----------


## shg

> Is that when you click the select code button or the one next to it which is copy to clipboard?



I only see one button -- Select Code. I used to see both.





> you can turn off debugging in IE TOOLS>INTERNET OPTIONS>ADVANCED Tab in the Browsing section check the two boxes near the top of that section that start !Disable Debugging!



They are already checked -- see post #28.

----------


## Simon Lloyd

My apologies both for missing post 28 and that it's gotten to post 40 without any resolve, i have them turned off and don't get the issue in IE 8 but then the copy button doesn't work for me, usually you get that kind of error when the JS is initiated but doesn't have the required object to work on or a variable for use in the JS has a typo...etc

Sorry i couldn't help further.

*EDIT:* You could try, if you want, resetting advanced values to default in your internet options and see if it makes a difference for you.

----------


## shg

I'm reluctant to do that Simon -- I have settings to support VPN, enable opening encrypted Outlook attachments, and other random stuff that I keep no records of (I know, bad), and don't want to go hunting for again.

----------


## Simon Lloyd

Fair comment, just trying to help! - i'm afraid you're at square one (in the hands of the tech team) unless you try using firefox, chrome, safari or another browser.

----------


## Simon Lloyd

> Thanks for piping in, Simon.
> 
> I flush the cache most every day with CCleaner, but tried both F5 and Ctrl+F5 -- no change.
> 
> I have ticked both Disable Script Debugging (IE) and Disable Script Debugging (Other). 
> 
> Perhaps it is relevant that on most page loads, IE flashes "Done, but with errors on page" (here and nowhere else).



Just one other thing, do you have the "Display every script error" unchecked? if not uncheck it, it may help.

----------


## shg

It is not ticked.

----------


## shg

```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## shg

Bump       .

----------

